
Things Every Geek Should Know - vaksel
http://laptoplogic.com/resources/64-things-every-geek-should-know
======
furyg3
"P2P - Person to Person data sharing"

Fail.

~~~
oz
True enough; but the rest wasn't bad.

Bookmarked.

